# Think AgAin! (Alligator Gar)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I know! I know! FREE fish, who can resist it!!!!

BUT.....

babies are cute!

adults are MONSTER!

Think twice, before purchasing / recieving any Alligator Gar!!!!

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...&tbnw=103&prev=/images?q=cuban+gar&hl=en&um=1


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wonder how long it took that to grow to that size?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> wonder how long it took that to grow to that size?


I the wild less than 10 years


----------

